# Basisstation HTC VIVE VR



## Encoy (5. Januar 2019)

Moin Community,

ich bin ratlos, seit 2 Stunden versuche ich das die beiden Basisstationen sich verbinden aber außer ein schwaches lila färbendes punkt ändert sich nichts...
Habe viel im Internet recherchiert, mir die Bilder angeschaut, Videos angeschaut sogar ´nen blöden Geodreieck benutzt aber alles des half mir nicht.
Mehre male die Möbel umgestellt so das nichts im weg steht, die Stationen an sich verschoben ( Habe mir extra die teuren Stative gekauft für die VR, da viele die Vibrationen nicht standhalten ).
Der Support hat leider seit Freitag Feierabend & irgendwie ist es leicht frustrierend das ich des nicht mal hinbekomme.
Platz ist auch genügend da zum stehen. Dann sollte irgendwas mit Synchronisierkabel sein, was ich weder besitze noch diesen Knopf an der Station habe.
Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen bitte?


----------



## Wladitsch (5. Januar 2019)

Mahlzeit.

Wieso hast du denn kein Synchronisierungskabel? Gebraucht gekauft?
Du findest hinten an den Lighthouseboxen zwischen den Steckerbuchsen eine kleine Taste, mit der stellst du die Kanäle der Boxen ein.
Ohne Kabel muss eine auf Kanal B und die andere auf C gestellt werden. Mit Kabel verbunden eine A die andere B.

Gruß Wladitsch


----------



## Encoy (5. Januar 2019)

Nein komplett Neu auf der Homepage von HTC gekauft, ja ich sah die Schalter öfterem in den Videos aber meine haben keine Schalter evntl. habe ich ja schon die neueren Basisstationen?


----------



## Wladitsch (5. Januar 2019)

Ja scheinbar hast du schon die neueren Basisstationen, meine sehen Rückseitig anders aus und haben besagte Taste.
Da spuckt Google und auch die HTC Seite nich wirklich was zu aus wenn`s um Kanaleinstellungen und Verbindungsproblemen bei den 2.0 Stationen geht.
Ich hab damals den Service von HTC genutzt, der dich beim auspacken, anschließen und zum laufen bringen quasi an die Hand nimmt, und dir per Videoanleitung Schritt für Schritt alles erklärt.
Ich meine das beinhaltete auch das Konnekten der Stationen.
Lag dahingehend nich irgendein Hinweis bei? Ist bei mir schon ein gutes Jahr her.
Auch wundert mich das bei dir was Lila leuchtet, das haben wohl nur die Stationen die auch ich hier habe.
Laut HTC -Seite gibts bei den 2.0ern nur weiß, blau und rot. Und grün natürlich.
Aber die Folie hast du abgezogen...? (blöde Frage aber habs jetze paar mal gelesen)


----------



## Encoy (5. Januar 2019)

Habe trotzdem angerufen heute morgen war leider keiner da, hab´s wenigstens probiert,
Ja Folie ist ab, keine Hinweise habe alles mehremale gründlich durchgelesen & ´nen Kumpel dazu geholt damit ich nicht etwas übersehen habe.
Sieht eher so schwach Lila aus anstatt weiß ^-^
Habe mir das Setup runtergeladen & des auch mehremale neu gestartet, den Karton komplett auseinander genommen um zu sehen ob sich doch noch ein Kabel versteckt.
Macht es ein Unterschied ob ich die PRO hab oder nicht? Habe die nämlich
Gut den Knopf habe ich mittlerweile gefunden ist das klein Loch oberhalb des Steckers... Kommt nur noch die Frage warum es nicht grün wird,


----------



## Wladitsch (5. Januar 2019)

Wenn`s ne Pro ist ist auch der Rest alles 2.0, also neuer, aber ob du jetzt die Pro hast oder nicht dürfte für mein Verständnis nich wirklich was mit dem sich finden/nicht finden der Stationen zu tun haben.
Schon komisch. "Leider" hab ich nur die normale VIVE und kann dir da jetzt nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.
Aber sei dir sicher ich fühle mit dir! Am Wochenende Probleme und kein erreichbarer Support sind quasi der Supergau...
Wäre nett wenn du mal bescheid gibst woran es lag/wie`s zu beheben war sobald du es zum laufen bekommen hast.

Gruß Wladitsch


----------



## Encoy (5. Januar 2019)

Wird wahrscheinlich erst Freitag sein :/, da ich die komplette Woche weg bin & nur noch morgen Zeit habe. Schade drum habe mich darauf gefreut.


----------



## Wladitsch (5. Januar 2019)

Loch gefunden... Zeigt es dir auch bei den 2.0er Stationen vorne den gewählten Kanal an?
Wobei ich nicht weiß ob das Verbindungsprinzip meiner Stationen(1.0) das gleiche deiner(2.0) ist.
Kanalwahltechnisch jetzt...


----------



## Encoy (5. Januar 2019)

Nein egal ob man kurz drauf drückt, 2-60 Sec drauf halte. Bleibt weiterhin dieses schwache lila.


----------



## Wladitsch (5. Januar 2019)

Hast du die Stationen Spaßeshalber mal näher/nah beieinander gestellt und getestet ob sie sich da finden? Weiß ja nicht in welcher Entfernung die bei dir stehen.
Oder eventuell störende Bluetoothgeräte im Raum... 
Strohhalmgeangel und so...


----------



## Encoy (5. Januar 2019)

Ja das habe ich tatsächlich gemacht mit meinem Kumpel sahen aus wie Pinguine aber haben es ausprobiert. etwas mehr als ´nen Meter, aber für stehend reicht es vollkommen aus.
Fernseher hat kein Bluetooth, Laptop ausgemacht, Handy so gut wie immer aus.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Januar 2019)

Das Verbindungskabel war bei 1.0 ein normales 3,5 mm Klinke auf Klinke. Könnte man zu Audiozwecken im Hause haben und bei der Gelegenheit ausprobieren. Ebenfalls einen Versuch wert: Wird eine einzelne Basis erkannt? Solange die zweite nicht aktiv ist, sind Kanal und Synchronisation egal. Für mich klingt es aber eher nach Dauer-Standy-By.


----------

